# R2D2 Home Theater Projector



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

A nice little toy for the die hard Star Wars buff.

http://www.nikkoamerica.com/nhe/projector.html



Spoiler



It's only $2900.00



They also have a wireless remote controllable R2D2 webcam as well.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

There's a video on the page too.

That thing is freaking sweet!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I always thought it be pretty cool to have a full 1:1 scale R2D2 projector. With the size, you could probably even fit a mini-fridge in him as well.

Yep, forgot to mention that both the projector and webcam have videos.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

I can't figure out how it gets power. Is there a cord connected to it somewhere?


----------

